# Iybraesil Craftworld Project



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Because the new codex came out, and I've always wanted to do Eldar anyway, I decided to buy a bunch of plastic crack in the form of Space Elves and go nuts. The below is my Farseer. Not the first model I've painted, but the first one I'm satisfied with.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like what you have done here, the painting seems smooth and the scheme is good. Have you maybe thought about putting a little bit of say blue ink around the stones of the shoulder pads and other places to create some depth to white?

Any plans of what to do with the base?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

The blues are great and contrast the main body and cloak very well. Like Jacobite said the white needs a little bit of inking I think around the edges and on the stones just to give them a lowlight and make them more prominent.

What is the blade and the staff going to be painted like? Either way its a good start and I look forward to seeing some more!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

A good start. Nice solid colours and a good scheme. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input on the Farseer. I plan to paint the base later on, probably a greyish color. The spear I'm holding off on finishing until I find a good scheme I like and want to commit to.

Find below my finished Wraithknight and Hemlock Wraithfighter. I think they both came out marginally well considering.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jonileth said:


> Thanks for the input on the Farseer. I plan to paint the base later on, probably a greyish color. The spear I'm holding off on finishing until I find a good scheme I like and want to commit to.
> 
> Find below my finished Wraithknight and Hemlock Wraithfighter. I think they both came out marginally well considering.


Wriathknight is really nice. Looks like the white of the cod could use a few more coats though. The hemlock doesn't look finished to me, I suggest highlighting the blue/green in the same manner as the knight to make it pop more. Keep it up!


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

really good clean lines on everything so far
will have to agree though, the hemlock could use something to make it pop a bit more and the white is showing a touch of color coming through (blue/black?)
also the gems are amazing


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I play the same craft world. May I make a pallet suggestion?


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> I play the same craft world. May I make a pallet suggestion?


Please do, I've never been one to turn down a suggestion.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Use the lighter blue as your main blue, the dark blue looks flat. The other color will be easier to use washes to shade. Also unless it changes in the new codex the Iybraesil main color is suppose to be hawk turquoise (what ever is called now).


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, according to the iBook Paint Guide I got, Stegadon Scale Green is their base color and Sotek Green, and Temple Guard Blue are the highlight colors. So unless GW has somehow screwed the pooch on this one, I'm going by that. But I've been known to confuse things on occasion so who knows.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The light blue on the wings of the Hemlock is the base color in the old codex.

Some examples of mine:








Base coat and shases


























Wraithguard wip


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Yours do look pretty bad ass with that light blue too. Though I really do like my vehicles in the darker shade, gives them a nice contrast to the units. But I very well might do a lighter blue for my Guardians and Jetbikers.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, these are pretty cool. I love the colour scheme!

Rev


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, just a small update as I've been putting more models together then I have painting lately, which isn't a bad thing, per say. You will find below a Fire Prism. I still have a few little details to do on it but overall the scheme I was shooting for is there.


----------

